# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Дневник домашнего кота

## Justin

Нассал под кресло. Хорошо! 
Скучно. Вспомнил бурную молодость. Сидел я как-то на столе, ел лапой сгущёнку из банки. Пришли Эти и давай орать. Ну я же не дурак, опустил лапу в банку сколько влезла, и на трёх костях - за холодильник. Эти орали ещё дня три. Был очень горд.
Сегодня всё лень. Ссать - лень. Есть - не могу больше. Сижу тихо, дремлю. Эти нервничают, озираются по сторонам, дрожат и ждут подвоха. 
Какие ж у Этих миски неудобные. Пытался соесть кусок мяса, так пока лапой не зацепил - ни хрена не получалось. Нет бы взять приличные миски и есть на полу. Ур-р-роды. 
Нассал под кресло. Хорошо!
С утра проводил инспекцию дома. Заблудился в пододеяльнике. Едва выбрался. Уроды двулапые. Понатащут в дом всякой дряни - а я страдай. Вынашиваю план мести. 
Придумал. Воплотил. Соел какую-то дрянь со стола - варенье, что ли, - влез
в шкаф и долго, смачно блевал на свежевыстиранное, но ещё не глаженное бельё. Эта будет визжать, пока не перейдёт в ультразвук. 
Угадал. Эта визжала так, что во всём квартале лампочки потрескались. Но есть дала. 
Эта новую моду завела. Есть мне кладет по полпакетика всего. А то "ой, котик, ты по целому не съедаешь, наверное, есть не хочешь". Дура! Я не съедаю, я на потом оставляю! Она же мне не раз в пять минут в миску что нибудь подкладывает. Эти как свалят на целый день - и все! А есть хочется. Вот и приходится оставлять немного, вроде как в заначке. Ссать не буду, а то под кресло ничего не останется. Пойду лоток разрою - все равно на сегодня толку от него больше никакого.
Нассал под кресло. Хо-ро-шо! 
С утра был великолепен. Эта выходит в коридор - и я давай её сумку закапывать. Типа Нассал, ага. Она верещала так, что все вороны в Сокольническом парке с веток попадали. Ну я под диван - шмыг. Ржал долго. Я ж не нассал, я так - напугать только. Повелась, повелась. 
За ужином Этого кусал за нижнюю лапу. Сильно кусал за голую нижнюю лапу. Реакции ноль. Стал кусать, а потом делать такое Буээ! - ну, типа, блюю я от него. Этот как заорал! Заныкался под ванную. Ржу. Придётся посидеть под ванной, пока Этот не ляжет спать. 
Сидел под ванной. Выждал, пока Эти ушли. Нассал под кресло. Нассал под торшер. Нассал под второе кресло. Хорошо! ‘Бродил по дому в поисках вещей, к которым до сих пор не приложил лапу. Не нашёл ни одной. Озадачен.
У меня в сортире коврик есть. Эти его стелили, чтобы красиво было, ага. На самом деле на него гадить удобно. Или наполнитель разбрасывать. Если раскидать грамотно, то адской машине под названием "пылесос" работы не меньше, чем на полчаса. А если зассать так, как я умею, то коврик будут стирать и потом сушить с неделю. Эти через какое-то время догадались, что коврик им чаще геморрой приносит, чем красоту. И перестали его класть в сортир. Но Эти тупые, как валенки. Они не догадались, что такой же коврик лежит в ванной! Изгадил весь. Полностью. То есть совсем. Эта орала так, что у тараканов в соседнем доме барабанные перепонки полопались. Тут же кинулась звонить Этому по телефону: "Ой, котик такое сделал, такое..." А мне что? Мне хорошо, я под ванной сижу, меня там не то, что рукой - шваброй новой не достать.
Выкрался из-под ванной. Нассал под кресло. Хорошо! 
Был неотразим. С утра будил Этих. Они, гады, не вставали. Скакал, как юный антилоп, топал, как стадо бизонов, орал, как раненая пантера. Хоть бы хны. Даже ухом не вели. Пробовал просто вопить - дрыхнут, гады. Кусал за нижние лапы - не реагируют. Но я ж умный, ага. Влез под одеяло и холодным мокрым носом этой в пузо - швак! Забегала как миленькая. Вот чего только орёт - не понятно. 
Нассал под кресло. Хорошо, ага.
Вчера пришел Этот. Зашел на кухню. Я ему ору: "Есть дай", он мне "У тебя еще есть в миске". Я ему снова ору: "Это мало, есть дай!", он мне снова "У тебя есть еще". Сцука. Я тут же побежал ссать мимо лотка. Но Этот каким-то образом своим мышиным мозгом догадался, что я делать собираюсь. И заглянул в сортир в тот момент, когда я уже половину пола затопил, а вторая была в процессе. Я попытался слинять. В общем-то вполне успешно. За исключением пинка, который Этот засадил мне вдогонку. Летел я недолго, но неприятно. Всю ночь копил злость и все остальное. Ну, подожди. Уйдешь ты на работу.
Эта, Сцука, в пятницу забрала ноут и промылась куда-то на три дня. Хрен что напишешь. Подробности потом. Пока короткий отчёт за три дня:
Нассал под кресло. Хорошо! 
Нассал под кресло. Хо-ро-шо! 
Нассал под кресло. Зашибииись! 
В пятницу с утра учил Эту ходить на четырёх лапах, как все порядочные коты. Влез под разложенный диван и стал петь во всё горло. Проорал "Мурку", "Чатанугу" и "Владимирский централ". Эта носилась вокруг дивана на карачках и вопила: "Ой, котик, что ты размяукался?" Сколько ни бился - всё равно криво ходит, жопой виляет и шерстью на голове пол подметает. Дура полная. Ну хоть есть дала. 
А вчера Эта селёдки притаранила. Рыбу-то я ваще не очень, пытались мне Эти всякой там сёмги-форели подсунуть - ну дерьмо дерьмом. Но тут что-то разобрало. Гаркнул на Эту - быренько два мощных шмата мне отвалила. Соел влёт. Солёная оказалась, зараза. Запил тем, что первое под морду подвернулось - молоком. Пердел так, что у боксёра с третьего этажа от зависти жопная резинка треснула. 
Вчера отличился. Долго и старательно зассывал весь наполнитель в лотке, пока не получилось смачное хлипкое болото. Затаился за дверью туалета, выжидал. Этот в туалет вошёл - а я на край лотка лапами ррраз! Лоток на попа - ррраз! И весь смак Этому на штаны. Полный дерьмопад. Этот визжал фальцетом, побелел и трясся. А мне что? Я под ванной сидел и хихикал. 
Придумал, ага. Когда я себя хорошо веду, надо выдавать мне премию - ещё плюс три пакета жрачки в день. А то пять - маловато будет. Осталось теперь тупоголовым Этим объяснить все выгоды такого положения. 
Нассал под кресло. Хорошо! 
Вчера вечером Эта притащилась в дом - и давай меня тискать: "Ой, котик, как я по тебе соскучилась, как ты поживаешь, хорошо себя ведёшь?" Я мурчал и ласкался, пока Эта в туалет не зашла. Как только она туда - я под диван, ага. Орала, конечно.А потом она себе верхние лапы кремом каким-то мазала. Баночка открытая стояла - я и лизнул. Оказалось вкусно, с алоэ и прочими радостями. Наелся так, что всю ночь икал. Эта носилась вокруг, рвала шерсть на макушке и вопила: "Ах, мой котик отравился!" Наутро после этого космет-дерьма сел срать - хорошо пошло, мягко. Знаю теперь, чем закусывать фрискис.
Утром требовал у Этого жратвы. Он, значит, мне жрачки кладёт и презрительно так: "Слышь, ты, сирота... канарская!" Обиделся. 
Нассал под кресло. Хорошо! 
Проводил археологические раскопки в лотке. Контрольные соскобы, вскрытие культурных слоев, экспертиза останков-осколков-ошмётков Полдня убил, ничего интересного не нашёл. Расстроен. Да ещё эти потом всю вторую половину дня орали: "Плин, ссс@!#$, зачем опять весь туалет зассал-засрал-закопал? Да ещё ёршик изгадил, скотина!" Нечувствительные, бездарные уроды. 
Этот вчера жратвы притаранил, сразу три пакетика мне дал. Я их одним махом! Не соел даже, всосал влёт. Этот пытался есть кукурузу - полбанки отбил у него в честном бою. Орал потом страшно. Эта, дура, ручки сложила умилённо так, и давай охать: "Ах, котик нам спасибо говорит!" Дубина стоеросовая. Я ж прямым текстом ору: ещё [censored] дайте! Не дали. И коврик стираный они в туалет зря положили, да. 
Нассал на коврик. Хорошо!

----------


## Justin

12:24pm: С утра Эта не давала поесть. Типа, и так две миски полных стоят. Пришлось изображать сироту. Делал честные страдальческие глаза, сиротливо ютился в пластиковом ящике с картошкой, уныло грыз луковицу. Эта таки дала поесть. Когда выходила, прокатился когтями по ее шелковому шарфику. Шарфику абзац. Очень доволен. 
11:11pm: Нассал под кресло. Хорошо! 
10:31pm: Ходил по дому, орал во всю глотку, просил мяуса. Накапали валерьянку. Лизнул. Закопал эту дрянь на месте. Долго, вдумчиво блевал на ковер Этой. Нефих всякое дерьмо подсовывать. 
10:24pm: Этот правильные ботинки купил. С коробкой и шуршавыми бумажками.Клочки по всему дому. Лежал в коробке, драл поролон, тешил самолюбие.Шнурки Этому в новых ботах уже отжевал. Мало бумажек. Надо больше. 
10:16pm: Ел. Долго прислушивался к сытому бульканью в животе. А вы говорите - музыка, музыка... 
5:07pm: Играл в стадо бешеных бизонов. Носился по дому со скоростью света. Забыл, что когти подрезаны, не затормозил. Классно вписался башкой в шкаф. Лежу в коридоре, считаю звездочки. Надо соесть лечебного китеката. 
4:45pm: Вчера Эти мне устроили фотосессию. Я демонстративно нассал в лоток,а потом закапывал. Эта пулей метнулась за фотоаппаратом и сфотографировала меня. А потом они оба умилялись. Нет бы поесть еще раз дали. Зря я, наверное, в лоток старался. В следующий раз обязательно мимо им организую. 
11:02am: Эта просто дура какая-то. Утром ору ей прямым текстом: Балкон откройна! Откройна балконна! А она ручками всплескивает и говорит: ой, котик, чего ты мяучешь? И как Этот с ней живёт? 
11:35pm: Нассал под кресло. Хорошо! 
11:17pm: Тот, который не Этот, ещё почище меня скотина. Сижу себе, ем себе из миски. Сел рядом и пялится в мою, МОЮ миску. Гад. Печенка поперёк глотки. Ночью в ботинки ему нассу. 
11:07pm: А Эти иногда ничего бывают. Готовили что-то куриное - мне целый окорочок скормили. Второй, гады, зажали. Отомстил: извозил весь пол в кухне недоглоданными костями и стащил кусок печенки. Доволен. 
3:54pm: Испоганили все на свете. Три дня ушли на загаживание пола в кухне, а Эти его вымыли. Зато с хлоркой. Нанюхался вдрызг. Валялся по полу, стонал, мурчал, упивался, в общем - кайфовал. Дальше не помню. 11:20pm: Нассал под кресло. Хорошо! 
11:19pm: Изгадил весь туалет. Эти целый день зажимают носы и называют скунсом. Очень горд собой. 
11:17pm: Пришел Тот, который не Этот. Принес дряни всякой. В любимую мисочку налил пива и рядом чипсов положил. Попробовал - дрянь какая-то. Фуфел бумажный. В прошлый раз мартини с тоником принесли - вот тогда знатно нализался. Мучался сушняком, блевал потом. Надо еще попросить. 
11:48am: Случайно заглянул в холодильник. Сволочи! Для моей еды у них только одна полка, остальные две завалены какой-то хренью! Отомстил. Нассал на коврик в ванной. Да-да, в самую середину. 
11:45am: К Этой приехала Какая-то там. Привезла сумку и какой-то ненаш запах. Спал в её сумке, оставил в подарок полкило шерсти. Поцарапал свитер, порвал, что там сверху лежало. При отъезде ещё поцарапаю ей руку на память - в клочья порву, чтоб надолго запомнили. 
11:02pm: Нассал под кресло. Хорошо! 
8:13pm: Влез за плиту на кухне. Долго думал о смысле жизни. Рефлексировал. Через 5 минут вышел поесть. 
4:21pm: Раздербанил пачку сигарет Этого. Пожевал. Вставляет. Надо будет попробовать сочетать - у Этого переть сигареты, у Этой кофе. Не знаю пока, что получится, но на всякий случай попрошу снова подрезать мне когти. 
3:49pm: Утром Тот, который не Этот, какого-то пса вынес мусор. Копаться негде. Пол загадить разве что шерстью. Или все миски со стола сворорить. Надо обдумать. Придёт Тот, который не Этот, отцарапаю ему что-нибудь. 
2:33pm: Точил когти о подушку Этого. Проточил её насквозь. Обнаружил внутри перья - гонял по всему дому. Самые лучшие собрал в кучу и сверху нассал. На всякий случай спрятался под диван. Предварительно поел, чтобы до вечера не умереть от голода. 
12:03pm: Эта утром подорвалась - и в душ. Мимо кухни. Не положив мне еды. Поорал немного - не помогло. Вырыл из лотка весь наполнитель и сложил кучей в середине туалета. Нассал сверху. Хотел ещё плакат протеста написать, но Эта вдруг сообразила, что я могу похудеть. Ничего, целый день Этих дома не будет, я им ещё целый трактат выссу. 
11:31pm: Фрустрирую. Я не слишком много ссу? 
11:22pm: Нассал под кресло. Еееееееее!

----------

